# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Ashes of Time: Redux 2008 720p BluRay x264 DTS-WiKi

## dongeriko

Trên thế giới tồn tại nhiều phiên bản “Ashes of Time” nhưng không bản nào “chính thức”. Vương Gia Vệ luôn có cảm giác chưa hài lòng. Từ đó, ông ấp ủ ý định làm lại bộ phim, đem lại cho nó một cơ hội mới, một “cuộc sống thứ hai”.

Nhưng phải mất 15 năm ông mới hoàn thành tâm nguyện. “Ashes of Time - Redux” 2008 là phiên bản mới của “Ashes of Time” 1994, được rút ngắn lại cho phù hợp thị hiếu khán giả phương Tây, được sắp xếp lại cho câu chuyện dễ theo dõi hơn và nhất là được làm mới lại nhờ công nghệ hiện đại.

Vẫn cách làm phim độc đáo tạo nên phong cách riêng của đạo diễn Vương, người được mệnh danh là nhà điện ảnh của những mối tình bất khả. Kiếm hiệp hay không, trước hết đó là một bộ phim Vương Gia Vệ: Nhiều nhân vật, ít địa điểm, âm nhạc cổ truyền, ánh sáng tông nâu vàng dịu ấm, cận cảnh mặt các nhân vật để lột tả cảm xúc, những cảnh giao chiến được quay với tốc độ nhanh nhưng chiếu ở tốc độ bình thường, đem lại hiệu quả thẩm mỹ đáng kinh ngạc.

Những thước phim cũ được phục hồi nhờ kỹ thuật số, nhạc phim gốc được thêm vào để tăng hiệu quả âm thanh, phim được dựng lại nhằm thể hiện chủ đề rõ hơn. Các tay kiếm trong phim Vương Gia Vệ không phải là những anh hùng, họ cũng chỉ là những người bình thường như mọi người. Theo nhận xét của các nhà phê bình, phiên bản mới “đẹp” hơn trước...

“Ashes of Time - Redux” làm phong phú thêm dòng phim kiếm hiệp với phong cách khác biệt của một nhà điện ảnh tài ba. .

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​  *Link Download*​  
FS - Ashes of Time: Redux 2008 720p BluRay x264 DTS-WiKi
FS - Ashes of Time: Redux 2008 720p BluRay x264 DTS-WiKi Sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * FS - Ashes of Time: Redux 2008 720p BluRay x264 DTS-WiKi*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

